# New Alpine amps



## jjinsac (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm looking for a clean 4ch amp that won't cost me $400+. I've alway been a fan of Alpine amps as I feel as though they offer a good value and are one of the cleaner sounding amps in my price point. I'm curious to know if anybody has any experience with the Alpine PDR-F50 or MRX-F65. Both these amps specs look pretty impressive for the dollar. I am intrigued if the PDR amp is underrated because the smaller size would be perfect for my setup. I'm attaching a picture just to give everybody a visual idea. As always suggestions are welcomed. Thanks again.


----------



## plushterry (Jan 22, 2015)

How much power so you want? I have a hertz he4 that I'm happy with.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

jjinsac said:


> I'm looking for a clean 4ch amp that won't cost me $400+. I've alway been a fan of Alpine amps as I feel as though they offer a good value and are one of the cleaner sounding amps in my price point. I'm curious to know if anybody has any experience with the Alpine PDR-F50 or MRX-F65. Both these amps specs look pretty impressive for the dollar. I am intrigued if the PDR amp is underrated because the smaller size would be perfect for my setup. I'm attaching a picture just to give everybody a visual idea. As always suggestions are welcomed. Thanks again.


The kenwoods in the pic should be supplying clean power. Are you having issues?


----------



## adam_rostron (Jun 14, 2014)

the alpine mrx-f65 is discontinued in australia... not sure about overseas, guess it depends if they still have stock. along with the alpine mrx-m110.

the new pdr amps work pretty good.. we have fitted a few of them to customers with various type s, type r and sub setups. no issues with them at all


----------

